# "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ??



## markitzero (May 10, 2003)

So, I'm filling up today, turn the key on to listen to Sirius, and notice about 5 minutes later that the MFI displays something to the effect of the "consumer electronics are being shut off" and then disappeared. I tried to take a photo of it but my damned cell phone didn't work.. what was this message for?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ?? (markitzero)*

Could be many things but it sounds like the dreaded battery harness issue.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ?? (markitzero)*

The Touareg monitors its battery voltage and if it falls below a certain point, it shuts down all none essential power usage (like a radio) to prevent the battery from being drained too low to start the engine.
I'm sure you have read on the forum about all the folks with the V8 having a battery harness problem. Well the V6 also has a similar problem, but much easier to fix. 
First, is your voltage meter reading below 14V when your driving? If so I would check the negative cable from the battery to the frame. This is connection is at the drivers seat area. There was an issue of some sealer getting on this terminal post at the frame, (or have the dealership as there is a TSB out on this). And another possibility is you have a battery that is failing. I had this problem a year ago and cleaning the post fixed it. I now have about 14.25V when driving.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ?? (chessmck)*

Not to diminish the advice already given here, but you can get this message even when there are no cable or battery problems. Leaving the key and radio on with the engine not running will drain the battery some. Since the key is on, when the battery discharges to a certain extent the Touareg will eventually give the "Consumer Electronics Being Sut Off" warning.
5 minutes does not seem like it should be long enough to trigger this, but if the battery were not fully charged before you did this (like a short drive to the gas station after sitting all night) then this may be the explination.


----------



## rhworks (Sep 15, 2003)

FWIW, I got the same warning running the air compressor for a couple minutes (added a few pounds of air to two tires) without the engine on...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ?? (markitzero)*

You can find a fairly detailed explanation of Intervention Load Management design and function at this post in the Phaeton forum: Intervention Load Management on the Phaeton. The central electrical controller is almost identical on the Phaeton and Touareg.
Michael


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ?? (markitzero)*

I see that occasionally when towing a heavy load up long grades. Haven't seen it for awhile, though.


----------



## pilotdan (May 19, 2005)

This isnt a problem, its just a message that pops up to tell you that the vehicle is no longer running power to all of the systems, coils, lights, pumps, gauges etc etc it will usually appear within a minute or so of stopping the engine but continuing to have the key in and say lights or radio on. It will not turn off the radio or lights.
You will all get this if you turn off your engine and then leave the key in the lock in the 'pre start' position (i.e. everything powered up, ready to turn the final notch to start the engine, as you do when you park at the gas pump. 
For example, in Jersey you have your car gassed up for you. So I stay in the car and after stopping the engine, turn the key back to the pre start position so I can see the gas gauge moving up as they fill the vehicle so I know that the tank is full. And this is when it powers down.
The lights, stereo and heating fans will continue to go as usual, but other battery power is reserved. 
You can very easily return power to the systems by clicking the key around one notch until all the gauges etc come back on (not the tacho as the engine is not running).
Its not an issue and should not be confused with any battery problems.
Hope this helps put your mind at rest.
However, if you are getting it when you are driving along the street, then that is an issue you need to get checked out......!



_Modified by pilotdan at 10:42 AM 1-3-2006_


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ?? (markitzero)*

Alternator Cable! Same as mine!


----------



## sjwass (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ?? (RvDUB)*

I run a TV off my cig lighter/ powwer inverter (with the car off) while tailgating and have not see this problem. Go Giants.


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ?? (sjwass)*

marketzero is driving an 05 Treg.
Alternator wires or ground wires is an old 04 issue.


----------



## pilotdan (May 19, 2005)

No one panic! 
Its not an issue, see above.


----------



## markitzero (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (pilotdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pilotdan* »_For example, in Jersey you have your car gassed up for you. So I stay in the car and after stopping the engine, turn the key back to the pre start position so I can see the gas gauge moving up as they fill the vehicle so I know that the tank is full. And this is when it powers down.

Oregon is the same way and that's exactly what I was doing. I'm going to assume that is what's going on until something else happens. Nothing out of the normal was happening when it came on (except I was filling up with gas) and nothing out of the normal has happened since. Voltage meter sits right on 14 consistantly. 
Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## sjwass (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (markitzero)*

Driving today, got the consumer electronics message and noticed my voltage was around 12. I shut off the radio and heater and the voltage returned to 14. I then turned them on and watched the voltage dop almost to 7. Off, 14, on, 7. I have had the cables replaced. 
Anyone with an 04 experience this after cable replacement?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (sjwass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjwass* »_Driving today, got the consumer electronics message and noticed my voltage was around 12. I shut off the radio and heater and the voltage returned to 14. I then turned them on and watched the voltage dop almost to 7. Off, 14, on, 7. I have had the cables replaced. 
Anyone with an 04 experience this after cable replacement?

alternator is cooking?.. what's your coolant level?


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (sjwass)*

I've seen it after my cable replacement.
BTW Pilotdan, yes, it is an issue. You may see it when you're parked but some of us see it when we're driving.


----------



## stinkstink (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ?? (chessmck)*

Hi all
I posted about this issue on Monday when I first saw the message, and I saw the message again this morning.
My voltage is at 14 when I'm driving but soon as I am at standstill i.e., at a stop light it goes down to almost 13 volts. 
Does this sound correct?
Thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ?? (stinkstink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stinkstink* »_Hi all
I posted about this issue on Monday when I first saw the message, and I saw the message again this morning.
My voltage is at 14 when I'm driving but soon as I am at standstill i.e., at a stop light it goes down to almost 13 volts. 
Does this sound correct?
Thanks.









No. Talk to the dealer about it. Probably a bad alternator.


----------



## stinkstink (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ?? (spockcat)*

Is it Ok to drive it now.
I have a appointment on Monday at 9:15am.
I'm going to assume is still under warranty. I've only had the car for 10 months. It is a 2005.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ?? (stinkstink)*

As long as it keeps running. You don't have any long trips planned for the weekend, do you?
Of course this will be under warranty, unless you have been using the under hood jumper posts to power an arc welder.


----------



## stinkstink (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: "Consumer Electronics Being Shut Off" ?? (spockcat)*

I planning on driving to my Mom who lives about 100 miles from me.


----------

